# NGD! Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 828 RN Bloodburst



## Sirppi (Oct 26, 2011)

Got my first 8-string yesterday after seven days of waiting 










Some specs:

Mahogany Body
5 piece maple/walnut neck-thru
Scale Length: 28.625 24 Frets
Cepheus Pickups
Satin Polyurethane Finish
String gauges: .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .072

Very pleased with the guitar overall, but there's a minor problem: the low B string sounds a bit weaker than the others, is this normal?


----------



## Seventary (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats, man! I really like that bloodburst.


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 26, 2011)

Seventary said:


> Congrats, man! I really like that bloodburst.



Thanks  me too


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 26, 2011)

In regards to the low B, a .054 is fairly low tension for B, I'd use something more like a 60 or 62 and then an 80 for balanced tension for say, 10-44s in E.


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 26, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> In regards to the low B, a .054 is fairly low tension for B, I'd use something more like a 60 or 62 and then an 80 for balanced tension for say, 10-44s in E.



I shall change them asap 
I'm propably going F A# D# G# C# F# A# D#, would the 10-44, 60, 80 set do?


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 26, 2011)

If I were to get one it would be that one. Nice grab


----------



## crg123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful guitar. If I decided to go with the Intrepid, I would have definitely gotten that one! Lets see the back of that neck! I love that finish.

Any plans to swap out the pickups? My friend bought an Agile with Cepheus's in it. From my experience, they sound amazing for clean, but they really muddy up when your playing with distortion. Just a thought. Congrats on your amazing new guitar though!


----------



## brector (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice!!! I am a bit over halfway through saving up for the exact same guitar, only finished in ocean burst. Hope to get mine around Christmas. I am jealous 

-Brian


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's a little teaser:



crg123 said:


> Beautiful guitar. If I decided to go with the Intrepid, I would have definitely gotten that one! Lets see the back of that neck! I love that finish.




















crg123 said:


> Any plans to swap out the pickups? My friend bought an Agile with Cepheus's in it. From my experience, they sound amazing for clean, but they really muddy up when your playing with distortion. Just a thought. Congrats on your amazing new guitar though!


Yeah, they get a little muddy... I may change them when i get some more money  Maybe BKPs or EMGs?


----------



## Galius (Oct 26, 2011)

> Yeah, they get a little muddy... I may change them when i get some more money  Maybe BKPs or EMGs?


 
Noce looking agile. I have one of the earlier runs with a single active pickup and maple board. Its still one of my favorite finishes. BKPs can be pricy, and EMGs would need routing to fit. Dont forget that Dimarzio just put out a set of D Activators that would be a great option


----------



## crg123 (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 D Activators 

They're a great alternative to BKP. I wouldn't mess with routing to get active pickups. Its kind of a pain in the ass and then you'll need to change your potentiometers. 

Tosin even uses them on his new LACS guitar.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 26, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


 that neck  

I like your choice of string muters (or w/e you wanna call it). They're very festive haha


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 26, 2011)

Galius said:


> Dont forget that Dimarzio just put out a set of D Activators that would be a great option



After listening to some demos, those might be the pups that go into this.



crg123 said:


> I like your choice of string muters (or w/e you wanna call it). They're very festive haha



Sponsored by my sister


----------



## nightflameauto (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice scrunchies! Nothing says metal like pastel hair ties!

I love red guitars. That one's a real beauty too.

Enjoy that guitar.


----------



## MobiusR (Oct 26, 2011)

Sirppi said:


> After listening to some demos, those might be the pups that go into this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsored by my sister


 

actually alot of people like the D Activators more than BKPs. Misha for example 

and they sound FANTASIC


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 27, 2011)

nightflameauto said:


> Nice scrunchies! Nothing says metal like pastel hair ties!
> 
> I love red guitars. That one's a real beauty too.
> 
> Enjoy that guitar.



Red guitars =


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful guitar, I'm going with a BKP to replace my SD Blackout.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm curious, is it comfortable standing up with the thing strapped on? Not too heavy? Is it comfortable on your forearm?


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 27, 2011)

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> I'm curious, is it comfortable standing up with the thing strapped on? Not too heavy? Is it comfortable on your forearm?



The guitar is obviously heavier than a six-string, but in my opinion not too heavy. I've got a pretty wide strap so I think it's pretty comfy.


----------



## avenger (Oct 28, 2011)

For pickups I would highly suggest checking out EMG's for it. Even if you don't think you will like them I find the Emg's in my eight to be fantastic on the lower strings.


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice bloodburst (just in time for Halloween)
The satin finish looks sweet and feels like silk...or satin.
Enjoy!


----------



## Sirppi (Oct 28, 2011)

Splinterhead said:


> The satin finish looks sweet and feels like silk...or satin.


+1


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet guitar, congrats!


----------



## Sirppi (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you all  Today I bought a push-pull pot for coil splitting


----------



## Hot47 (Nov 2, 2011)

looks nice! when I first saw it (on other forums) I didn't like the guitar very much. But now I think it has a nice shape! That guitar with a flame maple would be great!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello!! 
Im a newbie here, but just wondering. 
I've got one of the more expensive interceptors with string lock. Its perfect, I've only tuned it once since i put on new strings.  But, I want a cheaper 8string without, so that I get more freedom to tune in strange directions and not have to put the string lock on and off all the time..  Bad thought?
This guitar seems very nice. 

So, How is the tuning with this guitar?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 28, 2012)

Stop bumping old threads asking irrelevant questions. If you have a question, make your own thread.


----------

